# Access 2000



## Guest (17. Mrz 2008)

Hi,

habe im Moment ein entwas grösseres Problem was für mich zur Katastrophe werden könnte!
Ist es irgenwie möglich, eine mdb (2003-er) mit Access 2000 nur zum Lesen zu öffnen?

Danke


----------



## maki (17. Mrz 2008)

Du kannst eine 2003 Access DB im Access 2000 Format speichern, wenn du das meinst.


----------



## Guest (17. Mrz 2008)

Leider zuspät.   

Die DB liegt in 2003-er format/version vor und ich habe leider nur Access 2000.


----------



## maki (17. Mrz 2008)

Tja, kannst dir ja die passende Version installieren, ansonsten weiss ich nix mehr.

Nachtrag: Schon probiert sie zu öffnen?


----------



## Guest (17. Mrz 2008)

Ja. Beim öffnen/Importieren erschein die Meldung, dass die DB aktueller ist als ......!

Danke!


----------



## semi (20. Mrz 2008)

Ist bei MS kein MDAC mit ODBC-Treibern zu finden? Du könntest die DB dann in z.B. OpenOffice Base importieren
und in einem anderen Format exportieren.


----------

